
Ex-CyanogenOS dev: company might push adware to phones. Disable updates - andybak
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5k55vo/the_death_of_cyanogenmod_and_what_it_means_for/dblok7b/
======
pwnna
tl;dr I think the author in that post means that CyanogenOS is the problematic
one. CyanogenMod /should/ be fine.

Although a migration to LineageOS is probably a better option (this is my
opinion) at this point given that CM will soon become at best unmaintained.

